# Snaking Scarf Pattern



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

Scarf that is formed using short rows - best suited to striping yarn.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you Eileen for the free pattern looks like fun to do.


----------



## marykathryn (Jun 24, 2011)

Love this scarf....thank you so much for the free pattern; it is now on my "to do" list!!

MaryKathryn


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Did not download - didn't show open section - nothing!

Is it possible to get it into a WORD doc. for those of us the download doesn't work for; please?

Also, what yarn did you use? It looks so soft!

Thanks


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

thank you very much. for me it will be the first time to knitt short row.
it will be my next project


----------



## BevJL (Nov 12, 2011)

I also would like to know what kind of yarn you used. It looks comfy and the colors are so warm


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Did not download - didn't show open section - nothing!
> 
> Is it possible to get it into a WORD doc. for those of us the download doesn't work for; please?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

The yarn is Ironstone Colorchanges - it's a single ply bulky wool/acrylic blend, and the scarf only takes 2 skeins.

Try downloading through Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snaking-scarf


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty'


----------



## rxqueen314 (Oct 21, 2011)

Try this link: http://www.aikarin.com/fiber/knitting/shortrowscarf.html

I have made many of these


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

I love your scarf. I am starting to knit for Christmas 2012
This is a perfect gift.

I knit during the year preparing for gifts for next Xmas, birthdays, etc. I think this is a great scarf.

Thank you for your pattern.

[email protected]


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Eileen..I love this scarf...thanks for posting...the download worked fine for me..
This is like the diagonal knit scarf???
I plan to use the netting ruffle yarn on each diagonal change...I have seen this done and it is beautiful.



EileenCasey said:


> Scarf that is formed using short rows - best suited to striping yarn.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Doris,

WELCOME to the forum. I see you are fairly new here.

Just FYI...it is never wise to give your email address openly here in this forum..or any forum..as the entire world sees it..IF you ever need to give your email..give it in a PM or private message by clicking on that persons name...Not being mean here just trying to help.
If you google "SNAKING SCARF PATTERN" and the whole world googles...you will find this post and others can scroll down and see your email address.

Hope this helps a bit.



doris m russo said:


> I love your scarf. I am starting to knit for Christmas 2012
> This is a perfect gift.
> 
> I knit during the year preparing for gifts for next Xmas, birthdays, etc. I think this is a great scarf.
> ...


----------



## bcoulbourne (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have three balls of a beautiful self striping yarn in my stash that I am going to put to use in your pattern.


----------



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

bcoulbourne said:


> Thank you so much. I have three balls of a beautiful self striping yarn in my stash that I am going to put to use in your pattern.


Great Bobbie - are you on Ravelry? I'd love to see pics of the FO!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. I really like it and look forward to making it.


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you. Good idea about the address.
doris


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern - it downloaded with no problem for me. I look forward to making it - a great way to practice "wrap and turn" for the short rows!


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

This is a lot like the Yin Yang scarf in Lion Brand patterns.I made in Bernat satin in an dark olive green.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

This looks just like Iris Schreier's Multidirectional Scarf pattern.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Jeans,
I looked at Lion brand and could not find this pattern.
Would you happen to have a web page?

Thanks so much.



jeans yarn said:


> This is a lot like the Yin Yang scarf in Lion Brand patterns.I made in Bernat satin in an dark olive green.


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

I went to knitted patterns & then typed in Yin Yang scarf. I don't know how to do links.


----------



## svblomen (Mar 17, 2011)

This looks like the scarf from Iris Schreier's book "Modular Knitting". Love that pattern.



EileenCasey said:


> Scarf that is formed using short rows - best suited to striping yarn.


----------



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

svblomen said:


> This looks like the scarf from Iris Schreier's book "Modular Knitting". Love that pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe there are several scarves and wraps that use the same stitch pattern - it's not a new technique by any means - this is why I offered it as a free pattern.

I do make a point, however, not too look at other designer's patterns when I'm working, so I can never be accused of being "influenced" - so any similarities are purely coincidental. I am certain there must be differences in them all in terms of gauge, stitch count, edgings, etc.


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you for the free pattern. Will cetainly do this one for gifts


----------

